# خواص الألمنيوم واستعمالاته في البناء



## محمد حمزه (25 يونيو 2006)

*خواص الألمنيوم واستعمالاته في البناء*​*منقول من مجلة البناء السعودي (3/3/2006)*​إن العمارة تعني بشكل أساسي المواد التي تتشكل منها في ما نشاهده في نهاية الأمر وهذا ما يجعلنا نؤكد على أهمية الاعتناء بما نراه لأنه هو الذي يشكل انطباعنا عن أي مبنى , فمواد البناء تصنع البيئة من حولنا , وتحدد لنا بشكل كبير ما هو جميل وما هو قبيح ​على إن هناك مواد وتقنيات ساهمت في بناء ألصوره المعاصرة للعمارة أكثر من غيرها . والألمنيوم كمادة تدخل في تركيبة الشكل الخارجي للعمارة فتحت أفاقا كبيرة في تقديم ألعماره الفائقة التقنية و كما أنها ساهمت في أحداث ما يمكن أن نسميه " سيولة الشكل المعماري " , فالألمنيوم رغم صلابته إلا انه سهل التشكيل . لقد كان لهذه ألسيوله البصرية تأثيرا حادا في نقل العمارة من عصر متباين مع العصور السابقة . عصرا أشبه ما يكون بعالم الفضاء ومراكبه الهلامية المثيرة بصريا .. ربما تكون الأسئلة التي يجب علينا أن نفكر فيها , ونحن نتحدث عن مادة الألمنيوم , ماهي الخطوة أو الخطوات القادمة التي سوف يتيحها لنا استخدام هذه المادة. *خواص الألمنيوم*​يعتبر الألمنيوم من اخف مواد البناء وزنا مقارنة بالحجم , فكثافته التي تبلغ 2,70 تعادل ثلث كثافة الحديد والنحاس . وللألمنيوم خواص أخرى هامه منها : مقاومته العالية للصدأ , مقاومته الجيدة للحريق بفعل عدم اشتعاله فالألمنيوم يذوب ولا يذوب عند درجه 660 , وهي درجه متأخرة يصل إليها الحريق حيث يمكن أن يكون الحريق قد تم السيطرة عليه قبلها , كما أن مقاومة فائقة للتآكل ولذلك فهو يعتبر من المواد ألمعمرة . ومن الملاحظ أن خصائص الألمنيوم كمادة بناء غير معروفه لدى كثير من المصممين والمهندسين في منطقتنا مما يحد من استخدامه إلا في إطارات النوافذ وربما قليل من ألتغطيه لعناصر الإنشاء " الأعمدة والكمرات " , وقد ويرجع ذلك الى إننا نفتقر الى معلومات عن أنواع الألمنيوم المختلفة وتصنيفها . هذه المواصفات أو الخصائص مهمة لأنها تحدد الأنواع المختلفة التي تصنع منها المادة والمجالات التي يمكن استخدامها . *الألمنيوم كمادة بناء*​يرجع استخدام الألمنيوم في البناء الى وسط القرن التاسع عشر عندما أمكن إنتاجه تجاريا , ومنذ ذلك الحين نما إنتاج الألمنيوم عالميا - 22 مليون طن سنويا في 1977 – متقدما على النحاس والزهر . يستخدم الألمنيوم في الكثير من المنتجات الصناعية وفي البناء بشكل خاص على هيئة أعمدة وكمرات وإطارات شبابيك وقواطع وتغطيه خارجية في الأسقف والجدران وتغليف الهياكل الانشائيه وعلى هيئه أوراق من الألمنيوم للحماية من تسرب المياه فهو عزل تام للمياه " . ويأتي استعماله في أول قائمة الاستعمالات لأنه خفيف الوزن , عازل للماء , ولكونه مادة تغطيه فان ذوبان ألتغطيه بفعل الحريق يؤدي الى التخلص السريع من الغازات والأبخرة الى خارج المبنى ,كما إن خفة وزنه أعطته سهوله في حمله تفوق مواد البناء الأخرى مثل الحديد والخاصين , وبالتالي سهولة البناء به . هذا وتعدد وسائل ترتيب الألمنيوم وربطه , فيمكن تعشيق مكوناته " كوادر وكمرات وأعمدة " كما يمكن تثبيته أو لصقه أو لحامه " . إن خواصه المتعددة قد مكنت المصممين من استخدامه بسهوله . والواضح هنا إن استخدامات الألمنيوم واسعة تبدأ من التفاصيل البسيطة التي اعتدنا عليها كاطاءرات النوافذ الى إتاحة مساحات كبيره للمعماريين كي يبحروا في عالم الشكل الذي يوفره الألمنيوم *مسكن من الألمنيوم *​احد الأمثلة الجيدة على استخدامات الألمنيوم المتعددة , المسكن الذي صممه المعماري الياباني " تويو ايتو " لأسرة يابانيه ويتكون من دورين , والجدير بالذكر منا إن اليابان من الدول التي اهتمت بتطوير استخدام الألمنيوم في البناء بالاعتماد على خواص الألمنيوم الانشائيه , وقد هدف المعماري " ايتو " الى توحيد المادة في العناصر الانشائيه وعناصر التشطيب اوالنهو , فوزن المكن لا يتعدى 55كجم2 بالمقارنة 1050كج م2 للخرسانة المسلحة *متحف البنية التحتية لمدينة طوكيو*​في اليابان استخدم المعماري " واتنابي " ألواح الألمنيوم باستعمالاته المختلفة في تغطية مشروع متحف يعرض إعمال البنية التحتية لمديته طوكيو خاصة وانه شيد فوق نفق كبير يمر تحت المدينة , استخدم المعماري الألمنيوم المصنع من ألواح على شكل بيت النحل مغطاة بألواح بلاستيكيه شفافة توزع الإضاءة الصناعية وتظهر وجهة نظر المعماري في إظهار ما هو خفي ليعبر عن الفكرة التي تمثلها البنية التحتية الخدمية للمدينة . للألمنيوم مظهر جذاب يوحي الخفة كما يوحي بالنعومة والانسيابية ويمن رؤية ذلك في المسكن الذي صممه المعماري " كيرن" في النمسا حيث تبدو تغطية الألمنيوم العازلة للماء في كل من السطح والحمام, والتي عملت من ألواح نصف لامعة وكأنها توزع الضوء الساقط عليها بانسيابية حساسة. *الألمنيوم وعمارة التقنية العالية*​من المعماريين المعروفين في العالم الغربي اللذين استخدموا مادة الألمنيوم ببراعة كل من رينزو بيانو الايطالي ونورمان فوستر الانجليزي وهما معماريين رائدين في التوجه التقني العالي وقد استخدما الألمنيوم في تغطية الأسقف في أكثر من مشروع . فاستخدم رينزو بيانو في تغطية مشروع مركز التصميم التابع لشركة مرسيدس – بنز في شتو تجارت في ألمانيا على هيئة شرائح محدبه لتغطيه سقف كل قسم من المركز, وبحيث تميل هذه الشرائح لتوفير إضاءة طبيعيه علوية من جهة الشمال الشرقي والغربي للمبنى. يتسم نظام ألتغطيه بالخفة, حيث استخدمت وصلات حديديه رفيعة وكابلات لتقوية وتغطيه الألمنيوم , بينما رفعت ألتغطيه على كمرات حديديه مكونه وصلات حديديه رفيعة حملت على جدران خرسانية في تكوين إشعاعي يتبع تقسيم المسقط وغطيت الجدران بألواح من الألمنيوم. أما نورمان فوستر فقد استخدم الألمنيوم في كثير من إعماله لتغطية الهياكل الحديدية الخرسانية "برج الفيصلية في مدينة الرياض على سبيل المثال". على أن هناك مشروعان تم استخدام الألمنيوم فيهما لتغطية الأسقف في المملكة المتحدة, الأول يقع في جلاسكو ويمثل مركز للمؤتمرات والمعارض, وهو تكوين عمراني يذكرنا بالتشكيل البصري الخلاق للمعماري اتزون في أوبرا سيدني, إلا أن المعماري هنا استخدم الألمنيوم في التغطية التي تبدو أجزائه على هيئة قفص صدري يرتفع 40 م ويحوي وظائف المشروع المختلفة. الجدير بالذكر هنا أن المعماري استخدم نظام اقتصادي من الألمنيوم يستخدم في الأعمال الإنشائية الصناعية"kal-zip" يتكون من ألواح مموجة من الألمنيوم بمساحة 10600م2 لا تظهر الفواصل فيما بينها مما يعطي الإحساس بان المشروع أو الجزء المغطى منه بالألمنيوم وكأنه قطعة واحدة. المشروع الآخر هو محطة مواصلات تسمح للراغبين بترك سياراتهم الخاصة خارج المدينة أو القادمين بالحافلات الخاصة واستخدام وسائل المواصلات العامة, مما يساعد على تخفيف الضغط على حدة المرور داخل المدينة. انشأ الغطاء من ألواح من الألمنيوم المموج المعاكس بسماكة 9 ملم وبأطوال تبلغ 60 م على شكل جناح طائر, ويميل هذا الغطاء ليشكل ارتفاع خلفي يبلغ 5م وارتفاع أمامي يبلغ 12 م, بينما يشكل المسقط نصف دائرة مفتوحة من جهة الارتفاع الأمامي *الألمنيوم وإعادة استخدامه*​ربما لم نتطرق لحد الآن لأحد أهم الخصائص الحديثة للألمنيوم, وهي إمكانية إعادة استخدامه " recycling" كافة منتجات البناء من مادة البناء الألمنيوم الى مالا نهاية بدون أن تفقد خصائص المادة نفسها. وتعتبر عمليات إعادة استخدام الألمنيوم ناجحة جدا اقتصاديا حيث توفر من الطاقة اللازمة لتصنيع الألمنيوم من جديد بالإضافة الى ذلك فان خفة وزن الألمنيوم تسمح إعادة استخدام الهياكل الإنشائية حيث يسهل فك ونقل هذه الهياكل من وقعها وإعادة تركيبها في مواقع أخرى. ولعلنا هنا يجب أن نذكر مثالا رائعا للإنشائي - جان بوفية- رائد عمارة التقنية العالية والذي صمم جناحا في المعرض السنوي الذي أقيم في مدينه ليل في فرنسا عام 1954م من هيكل من الألمنيوم, وحديثا تم إعادة فكه و استخدامه كجناح للألمنيوم في شمال العاصمة باريس, وهذا المثال يؤكد على قوة تحمل الألمنيوم ويظهر بوضوح فكرة أن الألمنيوم مادة معمرة. وبشكل عام تظهر تقنية الألمنيوم التي لا تقف عند حد كتقنية تحدد مستقبل العمارة. . فمميزاته الكثيرة والتي من أهمها صلابته واستدامته والتي منها إعادة استخدامه لمرات عديدة وسهولة فكه وتركيبه ستجعله فعلا محددا لمستقبل العمارة وليس فقط في تركيباتها البصرية التي يسهم في تشكيلها بعمق بل وحتى في تركيب الفضاءات الداخلية -الخفيفة- وهو يعني عمارة جديدة


----------



## المهندس جلال (11 يوليو 2006)

و يستخدم الألمنيوم في الطائرات بشكل كبير حيث تستخدم السبيكة المعروفة باسم دوراالومين و المؤلفة من الألمنيوم و النحاس في تصنيع الهيكل الخارجي للطائرة و ذلك باستخدام طريق خلية النحل حث يتم تشكي الصفائح على شكل مسدسي ثم توضع فوق بعضصا بشكل متراص و منتظم ثم توضع الصفيحتين العلوية و السفلية الأساسيتين مما يعطي الهيكل خفة في الوزن مع زيادة في الصلابة 
و قد يضاف إلى هذهالسبيكة السيليكون لزيادة قابلية التشكيل على أن يضاف معه كمية قليلة من الصوديوم لتعويض الانخفاض في مقاومة التآكل الناتجة عن إضافة السيليكون Si


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جميل جدا الموضوع 
والاجمل التعاون بين الاعضاء لجعل الموضوع متميز


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (18 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووور على المشاركة و المعلومات الجميلة


تحياتي


----------



## عاشق العمل الأول (5 يناير 2008)

:30: :59:


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل الفيصل (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## مادلين جميل (11 مايو 2009)

شكراً جداً علي هذا الموضوع الرائع بس كنت عايزة اعرف الفرق بين خواص الالمونيوم وخواص النحاس في صناعة حنفيات الحريق حد يفدني وشكرا،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------

